# Can not post Q-View... Why?



## shiz-nit (Aug 18, 2011)

I have tried to post a new thread for 2 days know and can not get it to load up. I also post food pics on other forums and have not had any issues. On this forum when I hit submit it just sits there and nothing changes. I have logged out several times and back in here. Any ideas to why. I like this forum and would love to post my Q-View!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been having this problem off and on for the last 2 weeks. Sometimes the site will load up no problem and sometimes it never completely loads. Sometimes it loads and I compose a post and hit submit and it just never goes through, very frustrating after giving all the details and loading all the pictures.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 18, 2011)

Same here.
Downloaded firefox . Works every time now.
Hope that help


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 18, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> I have been having this problem off and on for the last 2 weeks. Sometimes the site will load up no problem and sometimes it never completely loads. Sometimes it loads and I compose a post and hit submit and it just never goes through, very frustrating after giving all the details and loading all the pictures.


 yea I agree I take time to post and it gets frustrating to see it not go through. I hope the Mods can fix this problem!!!!


----------



## custom99 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the same problem using Internet Explorer. If I use Google Chrome I have no problem at all.


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 18, 2011)

I sometime have problems if I forget to re-size the pictures.  My default program is Microsoft Picture Manager, go to edit picture, re-size and use the web-large setting which is 640-480 px.  Once I make sure this is done I usually have no issues.

Gary


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 18, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> I sometime have problems if I forget to re-size the pictures.  My default program is Microsoft Picture Manager, go to edit picture, re-size and use the web-large setting which is 640-480 px.  Once I make sure this is done I usually have no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


 yea I done tried that today


----------

